What are your preferred text editors for each language? - acalderaro
======
dontJudge
Emacs for everything. If I start a using a new language I'll hand craft
snippets, wire up with any linters or external completion engines and other
tools.

If there is no good completion solution, then I'll cheat. Grep to the
definition (or jump with tags), open it in a buffer and I can look at what is
there. At that point the members are now available for "dumb" textual
completion. I'll create helper function to do this.

Give me a few hours and I can match just about any IDE feature. The mechanical
parts of the workflow are crazy fast and fluid.

------
Decabytes
I write a custom editor in the language that I need to edit in. But seriously,
Emacs. I never have to work in languages that don't already have the leg work
done in creating linters, syntax highlighting etc.

------
twunde
VisualStudio for any .net language, Jetbrains if they have an IDE for a
specific language and for small projects or changes I'll use vim. The main
impetus for switching editors/IDEs is when an editor has specific built-in
support for a language that your text editor won't (ie support for solution
files in .net). This extra functionality becomes much more important when
you're less familiar with a language or when you have a large/complex codebase
(1M+ LOC)

------
typetehcodez
My procedure for selecting an editor starts by taking an online class and
using whatever tool the expert is using. I figure their reasons for using said
tool in a given stack is probably more reasonable than anything I can come up
with in my comparatively limited experience. That said, it looks like this:

Visual Studio - C#

Notepad ++ - Any text file I need quick access to, cut/paste

Visual Studio Code - Trying it out to replace Notepad++

Android Studio - Native Android Apps

WebStorm - JavaScript and front end projects

IntelliJ IDEA - JAVA

~~~
dmlittle
You'd be surprised how opinionated people can get about editors. Just because
an expert is using text editor X doesn't mean it's the best editor for you to
use.

------
kzisme
Is it really worth switching editors between languages?

I do think they it could make things harder/easier. For example if I want to
switch from C# (in Visual Studio) to any other editor - it feels like a less
familiar experience (and will be less productive at first)

This not only effects writing code, but debugging methods as well.

------
metalliqaz
Do people actually switch between editors for languages? I use Notepad++ for
everything and just configure the indent spacing and highlighting per
language.

------
jklein11
Jetbrains if they have a product for it. Otherwise sublime or nano without a
real preference for either

------
tedmiston
Sublime for everything. With plenty of plugins.

I also use dedicated apps for databases (mostly Robomongo and DataGrip) and
version control (Tower).

------
jetti
RAD Studio or Visual Studio on Windows (depending if Delphi or C#) and Visual
Studio Code (and sometimes Lazarus when doing Free Pascal) on Linux.

------
partisan
VSCode for everything though I have been noticing bugs in the C# plugin and I
am starting to consider trying Rider for that.

------
billconan
I use qtcreator on all platforms for c++

sublime text for others.

vim for ssh remote.

------
stevekemp
I used emacs for all coding, C, C++, Perl, Ruby, Go, etc.

I use vim for composing email(s).

------
mod
vim for everything.

i add linters per language, and documentation lookup and autocompletion.

the only time i have a problem is with new projects where a file tree would be
useful. there are vim file trees, but i dislike them.

~~~
15DCFA8F
Take a look at NERDTree.

~~~
matteeyah
Or [https://github.com/tpope/vim-vinegar](https://github.com/tpope/vim-
vinegar) if you're looking for a non-drawer solution.

See [http://vimcasts.org/blog/2013/01/oil-and-vinegar-split-
windo...](http://vimcasts.org/blog/2013/01/oil-and-vinegar-split-windows-and-
project-drawer/)

------
matteeyah
vim

I keep Atom around, though; IntelliJ products are also nice if you're into
IDEs.

------
davidjnelson
Jetbrains ides are amazing.

------
bradknowles
vi FTW! ;)

